

How One Guy Is Using the Law to Wreak Havoc Over Police Body Cams - adventured
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-11-20/how-one-guy-can-wreak-havoc-on-plans-for-police-body-cameras

======
grizzles
Sounds like a red herring to me. How hard is it to automatically upload this
data to a public website? That is literally the only thing they need to do to
comply with the law.

~~~
adventured
Supposedly this is the issue:

"Police say complying with blanket requests for body camera footage presents a
huge burden, because many videos must be selectively blurred or muted to
protect sensitive information before they can be released to the public"

